# The first "No Info" incidence w/ViP211



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I incurred the first incidence of "No Info" in the EPG since getting my 211 a few weeks ago. This terrifies me as it brings up horrible memories of my 811 issues. I also noticed that I just received the 3.43 update I'm guessing during last night. Could this just be a horrible coincidence or has 3.43 actually brought on the infamous "No Info" glitch???? :eek2: Dear Lord, tell me it isn't so.....please !!

Ken


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

My 211 is still working fine and have had 3.43 for over 1 week now. I just checked guide for 24 hrs. and it all reads correct including OTA.

Mike


----------

